# Aires for TomTom



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi All,

Some question for the seasoned travellers 8) and answers hopefully. From the 6 of May to early July I intend to go to Aucshwitz, Germany then onto south western France.

First is I have a TomTom 730 (Stelplatz loaded) and I need to download the Aires in France what "site" can this be done at.

Second I have a Camos 400 fitted and use a Sky box, will I need to get a different box and log onto a different Satellite for BBC etc. and if yes what box is best.

Thirdly I want to take my laptop and get on the web a few times, what is the best Dongle 8O for this short amount of time.

Many thanks in advance

Keith


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Best site for Aires downloads is:
www.campingcar-infos.com
If you can understand French it helps, but the site is easy to follow.
Gerry


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*aires poi's*

For your tom tom see here...... http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm 
chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have a Camos Dome with a max free to air 12v box. didnt have to change anything for France, Germany, Italy and Switzerland but not sure about yours.

For getting on the Internet in France your best bet is wifi. UK dongles will cost you a lot of money and there is no cheap way of getting one in France. Im looking at getting a directional wifi antenna for my next trip so I dont have to park outside somewhere with wifi or jump on the scooter to an internet cafe.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

TomTom's own website also has them just connect your TT to your PC and log onto TomTom home. loads of downloads available for aires, supermarkets, petrol stations etc.


Trevor


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

trevorf said:


> TomTom's own website also has them just connect your TT to your PC and log onto TomTom home. loads of downloads available for aires, supermarkets, petrol stations etc.
> 
> Trevor


Yep. Just remebered thats where I got mine. Thousands of Aires all over Europe and you can set your tomtom to ping when your within half a mile of one. We did this a lot in Europe in the summer. If you need to empty your loo or get water you just wait till it pings and away you go! Or you can simply tell it to take you to the nearest Aire. If only it was so simple in the UK!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

For wifi we use MacDonalds in France.
When at Aucshwitz directly opposite the entrance you will see a small shopping mall go in there they have free wifi,If its not turned on just ask at the cafe and they will turn it on for you.See my blog Re roads through Poland.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Many thanks for all your help guys, very quick response very much appreciated, but then thats why we joined MHFs cheers........  

Regards

Keith


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

trevorf said:


> TomTom's own website also has them just connect your TT to your PC and log onto TomTom home. loads of downloads available for aires, supermarkets, petrol stations etc.
> 
> Trevor


Trevorf. I've just searched the Tom Tom website and there are 6 sites that have Aire downloads. They seem to vary in size; one says it has 34 POIs and the others seem to say "-1". Any idea which is the best one to use.

Failing that I've looked at the download section on this MHF site but the information is 5 years old.

I've also got the campingcar-infos DVD but cannot seem to get the download from that to work. When I copy the file onto my computer all I seem to have is an image of a motorhome in the form of a bmp file.

It must be me as I'm the worst person in the world on computers and consider it an achievement just to get onto this site. But even I can get stuff onto my TomTom from TomTom Home so that is my preferred modus operandi.

Any suggestions.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

If you want campsites and ACSI. sites too,try these; http://www.archiescampings.eu/eng1/


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Gelathae

If I remember correctly I just downloaded the lot !!!! The file sizes are not large so no problem with memory use, in fact I have all aires, stellplatzes, supermarkets, petrol stations, hospitals, police stations and probably a few more for GB, France and Germany!!!!


Trevor


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

trevorf said:


> Gelathae
> 
> If I remember correctly I just downloaded the lot !!!! The file sizes are not large so no problem with memory use, in fact I have all aires, stellplatzes, supermarkets, petrol stations, hospitals, police stations and probably a few more for GB, France and Germany!!!!
> 
> Trevor


Thanks. I suppose if there are duplicates that will be OK?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

When we were camped at Oświęcim (Auschwitz) we got BBC on normal sat along with ITV etc etc, without having a different box, My missus watched the dreaded duo, (Eastenders and Corry) also we had free wifi from campsite.


----------

